# giant burl needs wood supplier



## laburnia (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi there, 
I've posted in another forum : http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=35419#post35419

re: giant maple burl. I am in Victoria, BC., and want to find a good home for this massive piece of Acer macrophyllum. A local person could take advantage of its size. Please forward info into to anyone interested on Vancouver Island/Lower mainland BC. 

Thanks!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea, you seem to grow them big in BC. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2421&highlight=burl

Good luck with the marketing, probably aren't going to find a home for it here (know what I mean?).


----------

